# NDS Release List from 701 to xxx



## Sleepwalker (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi,

I haven't found anything about this, so I'd like to say that the NDS ROMs from 701 onwards are missing in the release list -> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?gon=1&ndslist=1&os=7


----------

